# Went out Pompano fishing after Work Yesterday:



## JAM

Found a Pretty spot Up in Buxton, Fished Hatteras the day before and there was allot of Grass, Kayak fished the day before that and there was not much to it so I decided to hit the beach after after work on Sat. and look for my Citation Pompano. Set up and it was not long before my Pur-Glas 300-1 was doubled over. Thought for sure it was Him, by the way the Drag was taking off. Was fishing the Number 6 River Rig NAKED, so I was not worried if it was gonna come unbuttoned.. But some how my Citation Pompano magically changed into a Citation Sea Mullet as I pulled it to the Beach... Ended up with an even bakers dozen, biggest was 1 pound 10 ounces.. People to the left of me, NOTHING... People to the Right of Me NOTHING... To the Point that they came over to see what I was doin different then them...told them about the River Rig and where I worked... Think I'll be seeing a few of them today.... LOL.... JAM
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31160863.52281.210314212339165&type=1&theater


----------



## psudukie

Here is that phrase again...."river rig". I am relatively new to the board but have surf fished quite a bit and with in last year this phrase keeps popping up. Best i can gather is that the rig is a single hook rig with the weight... put on a dropper roughly 6 inches long and the hook at the end or running line. Also notice some of you paint your weights flourescent orange. 

I am headed to emerald isle this coming weekend and will be there two weeks... fish daily in front of the rental right in surf.... typically with two hook bottom rigs, some plugging, some fish finder rigs... never keep anything but always catch more then others i see fish.

Can anyone help me out on the river rig?

Personally i think the biggest mistake more make in surf is at least during summer time fishing way to big a hook, and too many float type rigs.

Any help advice always welcome... always more we can learn from each other about fishing.

Thanks

John


----------



## WILSON

Jam, as always thanks for the report. I always enjoy reading your adventures.


----------



## River

psudukie - It's a handtied Rig made with 100% high grade Fluorocarbon line, it has no swivels - uses loops at both ends to attach your sinker and main line, the hooks are Owner Mutu light circle #6, 4's and 2's - as you heard, Jam likes the #6's and I do to but I sometimes use the 4's and 2's when throwing larger Sand Fleas. Beside "naked" with no beads, they are available in about all bead colors possible including all the pretty girl colors on the "Fish Like A Girl" RiverRig by SusanOBX. It is easy to tie ------ if I offended anyone by the post - Sorry, I just couldn't help myself ---- River


----------



## cooper138

Got two citation pomps Memorial Day weekend released the one so no paperwork the other to franks for a weigh in and then into my belly. And yes they both came off river rigs orange bead. Bought a bunch from the roost last October and started hand tying them at home, my go to rig now. Thanks to jam and river.


----------



## js1172

where are they for sale close to avon?
thanks
js


----------



## JAM

The Roost at Teach's Lair is right down the road from avon bout 10 miles or so stop by and see the man who came up with the Rig, River.. Plus we will show you how to tie it.. Win Win.... 

JAM


----------



## js1172

ok, will do, thanks Jam and River
js


----------



## cooper138

I know for sure Hatteras jacks in rodanthe has them and the roost in hatteras. Might be at a few others but those two for sure. Sure jam or river will set ya up down at the roost, good guys.


----------



## cooper138

Guess I need to type faster jam beat me too it.


----------



## psudukie

River first off thank you very much for the information.

Second are these rigs available at north carolina tackle shops along the coast... i typically stop in kinston on the way down at neuse sporting goods, and then on emerald isle the real outdoors..... and chasing tails bait and tackle..

If these are not available pre tied.. did i have the general gist right in that the dropper for for the weight is a bit longer then typical... five six inches from running line and that the hooks are either put on with a loop and or snelled... 

Again thank you very much for the replies and the information

John


----------



## kayak456

i used this rig bwfore i ever heard it call a river river, but the weight rubbs againts the line and0 can nick it


----------



## fishinbob

I would just like to say that I went to Frisco Rod and Gun, and I'm getting ready to buy a river rig!


----------



## JAM

kayak456 said:


> i used this rig bwfore i ever heard it call a river river, but the weight rubbs againts the line and0 can nick it


How? Been fishing one I tied 3 weeks ago and no nicks.. You might think you have fished one before, but I can tell you one thing, you haven't. A Tackle shop down here which will remain nameless for this story, decided not to carry the River Rig, which is all fine and dandy.. But instead, wanted to "knock it off" or copy it.. Well I have had the "knock off" river rig in my hands, and I can tell you its not even close.. Not tied right and the wrong hooks were used.. So alot of folks "Think" they know how to tie it and what componants are used, but in all actuality they do not. Heck at first, I was tieing it WRONG until River Clued me in so I could show others how to tie it.. No it is not Rocket Surgery, but there are suttle nuances that can be missed.. I can tell you have never tied it cause it has no dropler loops.. But we are glad to show all who get one how to tie one... Always go to the source, and River is the source and he works at Teach's Lair.. Just tryin to help... 

JAM


----------



## psudukie

Again i will buy them or tie them I just simply want to get some.. i will be hitting north carolina friday and there for two weeks on emerald isle. Enjoy catching and releasing.. we never keep them but hard to do anything more relaxing and fun then surf fishing a north carolina beach..... any info on buying or tieing ... i will be indebted for sure.

j


----------



## RuddeDogg

Congrats on the catch JAM.


----------



## River

psudukie, Call Teachs Lair Marina, ask for "The Roost Tackle Shop" - They'll mail you some. Frisco Rod and Gun and Tradewinds Tackle Shop has them available in their on-line Store. Kayak456, lots of my friends and myself have fished the Rig for years now and We've NEVER had that problem and I don't see anyway that could possibly happen, the Rig will tangle in a rough surf sometimes because of the long drops but its easy to get out, I've NEVER saw a nick in the Fluoro caused by the sinker, the Rig has been tested many many times ----- as Jam said "accept no imitations" -- It's easy to tie but hard to explain, when I show someone how to tie it, they normally ask me to show em again and then the first one they tie is normally wrong ---- Sorry again to all the good fisherman out there that don't believe in Fluoro, Circle Hooks and Overhand Knots but I'm just answering questions ---- River


----------



## psudukie

River again thank you.. you have been very helpful. I orded three circle hook with bead rigs from Frisco just cause i could do it online.. having them shipped day so they are in hand for the trip friday. I will try to post updates on fishing and comparisons.

Thank you again



River said:


> psudukie, Call Teachs Lair Marina, ask for "The Roost Tackle Shop" - They'll mail you some. Frisco Rod and Gun and Tradewinds Tackle Shop has them available in their on-line Store. Kayak456, lots of my friends and myself have fished the Rig for years now and We've NEVER had that problem and I don't see anyway that could possibly happen, the Rig will tangle in a rough surf sometimes because of the long drops but its easy to get out, I've NEVER saw a nick in the Fluoro caused by the sinker, the Rig has been tested many many times ----- as Jam said "accept no imitations" -- It's easy to tie but hard to explain, when I show someone how to tie it, they normally ask me to show em again and then the first one they tie is normally wrong ---- Sorry again to all the good fisherman out there that don't believe in Fluoro, Circle Hooks and Overhand Knots but I'm just answering questions ---- River


----------



## surfchunker

yup they work like a charm. season fisherman do great with them but the real testament is when newbs come in and buy one and then come back in with Citation Fish ... happens all the time


----------



## dialout

Anyone have them in the kill devil hills area shops?


----------



## River

TW's at Nags Head has em, not sure about their store at KH ----- River


----------



## dialout

Perfect. Tw's my go to shop...i'll use them this weekend and put results in my coming weeks reports

By the way i'll be down earlier than usual and north of usual is southern shores if anyone wants to get together let me know. I'll be there fri. Morning


----------



## kayak456

i tried ones doing 1 dropper loop for the weight and the hook on the mainline, but the pyramid sinker kinked and nicked the flouro, i use 2 dropper loops now.

i live in maryland but fish kure beach alot and i like surf fishing for whiting. can someone pm a pic of this rig or something? people seem so secretive about it, i just want to know what it looks like because i cant buy any in md.

river do you think you can send me a pic or tlel me how to tie it?


----------



## fishinbob

You can order them off frisco rod and gun, and call teach's lair. I think those are the places. If not river will tell you where to buy them online.


----------



## js1172

frisco rod and gun doesn't give a hook size option, I'll light on the roost when I hit the island, wanna meet jam and river anyways.
js


----------



## fishinbob

I just looked at the web site and they do have a hook size option. It is better to get the rig from the creators themselves though!


----------



## surfchunker

I'd have ones with #6 for sure and at least one with a #2 for huge sand fleas


----------



## kingfish

River rig......:--|


----------



## Charlie2

*River Rig*



kingfish said:


> River rig......:--|


 ....is the way to go! I tied, and fished with a similar ones before I 'met'' River on this forum. I give him all the credit for his promotion and providing them to the general fishing community. 

I'm one of the guys that he talks about who don't use Fluoro. I eliminate all of the additions such as beads and floats by using floating jigs.

I use my Digger Jig, painted fluorescent orange as a sliding 'sinker' of sorts.

I'm located in Florida where the Pompano are bigger (and obviously dumber), so use larger hooks; up to 2/0 in some cases. I do use green mono for my rigs, but will probably make some from Fluoro to check it out and make River happy. 

I'm typing this on my Kindle Fire because mu computer broke, and it sometimes does some weird things with my words. Bear with me! 

Have a nice day! C2


----------



## Drumdum

Nice fish,John...


----------



## River

Due to all the fish you catch C2, The fish and me would prefer you stick with Mono ------ Kingfish, I said I was Sorry, you need to be a little more selective in the posts you read ----- River


----------



## psudukie

River.. many thanks for the posts.. information etc.. i am eagerly awaiting the arrival of three beaded river rigs.... by the way i ordered them from frisco just cause i could do it online... didnt realize you actually worked at teaches.. so i apologize about that. Frisco got them out with in an hour of ordering them yesterday so excellent service.. will post emerald isle results in coming two weeks.. with my observations and comparisons.

again river thank you to you and others that post info on this... jam thank you as well


----------



## River

I definitely support Teachs but all the fine folks a Frisco Rod and Gun are my friends too - Thanks much and Good Luck --- River


----------



## Starboard

Called up Teaches this morning and order some. Very helpful on phone and said he would get em out today. Thanks for all of the posts and sharing the information on this.


----------



## kayak456

Can someone eplease tell me how to tie it


----------



## CJS

It has been said before and it is good advice. 

Order a couple from Teach's or FRG and see what they are all about for yourself. That is what I did, spent 10 bucks and got to see what it was all about. 

In every thread where this rig gets mentioned the folks at Teach's are offering advice and telling anyone who will listen to call and order a couple and they will tell you how to tie them.


----------



## roostertail

> Can someone eplease tell me how to tie it


 Nope!


----------



## fishinbob

CJS said:


> It has been said before and it is good advice.
> 
> Order a couple from Teach's or FRG and see what they are all about for yourself. That is what I did, spent 10 bucks and got to see what it was all about.
> 
> In every thread where this rig gets mentioned the folks at Teach's are offering advice and telling anyone who will listen to call and order a couple and they will tell you how to tie them.


And after seeing many posts about the rig, I'm sure its worth the money (which isn't a lot in the first place)! I'm getting ready to order one myself.


----------



## surfmom

where in Myrtle Beach 
SC can I buy some river rigs?


----------



## cooper138

The river rig post has gone its rounds on this site many times, just do a search on it. Many opinions on it, I for one love it. Bought a bunch and was taught how to tie it. For those who say its just a marketing campaign, that's just wrong cause the guys will teach you how to make it and use it. Great props to them finally got my girlfriend to enjoys fishing because of it. Makes a nice pup rig with some 3/0 to 5/0 as well. Thanks guys


----------



## fishinbob

surfmom said:


> where in Myrtle Beach
> SC can I buy some river rigs?


I don't think they have them there. If so they might not be the real ones. You can order them off line at Frisco Rod and Gun, and call Teach's Lair. Here is the web page for Frisco Rod and Gun. The river rigs are on this page: http://friscorodandgun.com/product-...-terminal-tackle-2861/rigs-2886/?startRow=121 Also as previously stated, the guys at Teach's will be happy to help you tie it.


----------



## kingfish

River said:


> Due to all the fish you catch C2, The fish and me would prefer you stick with Mono ------ Kingfish, I said I was Sorry, you need to be a little more selective in the posts you read ----- River


River you need to mind your own business about what I read. Personally anyone that could not see through all this self promotion and cronyism, shamelessly continued to adnausium is as dumb as the fish they seek to catch. Fishermen and fisherwomen, it is a two drop rig, featuring nice hooks and florocarbon. I don't think the floro is all that necessary, but it may make a difference occasionally. He ties the hooks on with granny knots, I learned a better knot than that within one week of my fishing career. I'm sure it will catch fish, but why risk a crappy knot.


----------



## bronzbck1

kingfish said:


> River you need to mind your own business about what I read. Personally anyone that could not see through all this self promotion and cronyism, shamelessly continued to adnausium is as dumb as the fish they seek to catch. Fishermen and fisherwomen, it is a two drop rig, featuring nice hooks and florocarbon. I don't think the floro is all that necessary, but it may make a difference occasionally. He ties the hooks on with granny knots, I learned a better knot than that within one week of my fishing career. I'm sure it will catch fish, but why risk a crappy knot.


Your just a hater, a person that doesn't use the best technology out there every day to catch a fish is not a true fisherman.


----------



## JAM

kingfish said:


> River you need to mind your own business about what I read. Personally anyone that could not see through all this self promotion and cronyism, shamelessly continued to adnausium is as dumb as the fish they seek to catch. Fishermen and fisherwomen, it is a two drop rig, featuring nice hooks and florocarbon. I don't think the floro is all that necessary, but it may make a difference occasionally. He ties the hooks on with granny knots, I learned a better knot than that within one week of my fishing career. I'm sure it will catch fish, but why risk a crappy knot.


Dam Kingfish seems like you got your PANTIES in a Wad... No one is getting Rich off the River Rig, and if you look at all the Posts started about the River Rig, I have my Fingers in all of them. I have not made a DIME on them, what you are failing to see, is that WE Want Folks To Catch Fish.. Thats it.. No Plot, No Ploy, No Black Helicopters.. It's OUR Job to help folks catch Fish, and I might add WE are quite good at it. It is far from a normal 2 drop bottom rig, just ask the folks that watched me put on a Sea Mullet Clinic on Saturday on ramp 43.. They were fishing a "normal" 2 drop bottom rig and were catching nothing.. Heck we Offer to Teach you to tie it, yeah were real real greedy.. Name another shop that will teach you to tie Rigs... 

We are on the Beach/Water Everday and we see what works and what don't, You can Believe it or Not, Like it or Not, Use it or Not.. It will be no Skin off my Back wether you do or you don't.. We just like to see people catchin Fish and help them in any way possible.. You can lead a horse to water.......

I guess when you open your Own Tackle Shop, Fish For a Living, have a combined 50 Plus years in the Tackle Industry, and have made a Name for yourself by Fishing.. Folks will Listen to you too.... 
JAM


----------



## River

Kingfish, You're possibly correct - I do try to think like a fish, as far as my knot - I can tie it in the dark with rain pouring down and my eyes closed - never had one break either and occasionally I catch a big fish --- I got some nice Sand fleas in the cooler, hope the surfs cleaned up on the South Beach's - you can't hurt my feelin's, I'm too old ---- I'm goin fishin --- River


----------



## kayak456

i will buy one of these since all i hear is good about it,what is a website i can visit


----------



## psudukie

just recieved my rigs in the us mail from frisco.... 

I will be eager to see how things go starting sunday morning or if i am lucky saturday night.... do a little emerald isle field testing. Did i see somewhere with circle hooks you dont want to be a hook setter.. .just let the rod in spike 'set' the hook and come tight on it?

Thanks again to all for answers to questions etc.


----------



## fishinbob

Thanks to all the guys who are involved with the river rig. You guys are very nice due to the fact that you want to help people catch fish, and help tie the rig. Can't wait to use it this summer!


----------



## psudukie

so what is the thought of painting the sinkers a color vs just fishing them there natural lead color... i have always just put out the natural lead color never considered painting them, but have seen in the bible thread where some swear by it


----------



## River

psudukie, you're correct, don't jerk - leave the rod alone in the spike until it bends over hard, then just tighten up. I've never tryed painted sinkers, maybe someone else will get on and tell their experience with those --- River


----------



## Bucknut71

I couldn't fight it. Going to Kure Beach in 2 weeks, knew no shops down there would carry the real-deal River Rigs, so called up The Roost and ordered a few. Didn't get to talk to River, but asked that before they put them in the mail to Ohio they have River put a special blessing on them. Unlike a lot of you folks, I only have 1 week at the shore, and I have to put some fish on the table to prove to the wife why I need special tackle for 1 week a year! I'll take whatever help I can get!


----------



## surfmom

River said:


> psudukie, you're correct, don't jerk - leave the rod alone in the spike until it bends over hard, then just tighten up. I've never tryed painted sinkers, maybe someone else will get on and tell their experience with those --- River


does that only work with river rigs? Ive tried circle hooks and khale hooks and still cant catch one!


----------



## fishinbob

What color beads have people had succes with? I'm going to order one naked, and one beaded.


----------



## DrumintheSuds

Caught a nice bounty of black drum, nice sea mullet and a few pups memorial day weekend.....still don't know how I dunnit without a magical fluorocarbon rig.....LOL

I looked around and nobody to my left or right could buy a fish.....I guess they were just fishing in the wrong spot or something.


----------



## River

fishinbob - the Orange bead has did well along with Pink. Surfmom - that would apply to any circle hooks and partially to K hooks - IMO, Circle hooks are not for people that jerk, circle hooks set theirself -------- I only work Fridays and Saturdays at Teachs, driving on the beach every day requires extra money to maintain my vehicles - I work for my Jeep and my Truck ---- River ----- Oh Ye - Druminthesuds - You are Awesome - Great job !!!


----------



## kingfish

JAM said:


> Dam Kingfish seems like you got your PANTIES in a Wad... No one is getting Rich off the River Rig, and if you look at all the Posts started about the River Rig, I have my Fingers in all of them. I have not made a DIME on them, what you are failing to see, is that WE Want Folks To Catch Fish.. Thats it.. No Plot, No Ploy, No Black Helicopters.. It's OUR Job to help folks catch Fish, and I might add WE are quite good at it. It is far from a normal 2 drop bottom rig, just ask the folks that watched me put on a Sea Mullet Clinic on Saturday on ramp 43.. They were fishing a "normal" 2 drop bottom rig and were catching nothing.. Heck we Offer to Teach you to tie it, yeah were real real greedy.. Name another shop that will teach you to tie Rigs...
> 
> We are on the Beach/Water Everday and we see what works and what don't, You can Believe it or Not, Like it or Not, Use it or Not.. It will be no Skin off my Back wether you do or you don't.. We just like to see people catchin Fish and help them in any way possible.. You can lead a horse to water.......
> 
> I guess when you open your Own Tackle Shop, Fish For a Living, have a combined 50 Plus years in the Tackle Industry, and have made a Name for yourself by Fishing.. Folks will Listen to you too....
> JAM


Jam,you are wrong on so many points, no wait. You are like a toilet, anyone can flush you. Most people I know that claim a job get paid for it. Either loud mouth yankees work for free or you get paid. Don't matter to me either way, I'm just tired of hearing about a two drop rig with crappy knots. I see neither you nor River choose to support this site but continiously use it for promotion. 

I learned to tie a clinch knot or fishermans knot more than fifty years ago, I don't have to combine my experience with any of my cronies or partners. I would never open a tackle shop because it would limit my fishing time, I've won Marlin, Mackeral, flounder, surf, etc. tournaments, been on the Mercury Pro-staff, fished for Fountain, Sea Ray, Wellcraft, Irvette,Loadmaster trailers, etc... 

If you were sharp enough to look at what time I posted you might think,there's an cantankerous old bastage that has heard enough of the river rig and probably had enough to drink, and move along. I guess you ain't that smart. Now be a good little fellow and leave me alone


----------



## kingfish

River said:


> Kingfish, You're possibly correct - I do try to think like a fish, as far as my knot - I can tie it in the dark with rain pouring down and my eyes closed - never had one break either and occasionally I catch a big fish --- I got some nice Sand fleas in the cooler, hope the surfs cleaned up on the South Beach's - you can't hurt my feelin's, I'm too old ---- I'm goin fishin --- River


In this world you got a few types, known as type a, b c, etc. Sometimes referred to as leaderes, followers, innovators, etc. I'm sure the river rig will catch fish, I have said that, but anyone that wants to fish can tie a rig, or buy one. I can tie a clinch knot in the rain at night with my eyes closed, and an improved clinch too. That knot will suffice 95% of the time at nearly 2 fold the strength of a granny knot. There are no magic bullets, local conditions prevail in almost every situation. Those of you reading can figure out which catagory you fit in. While this is a great site, use goggle, their is more than one way. Better yet go fishing.........

River probably fits a little more on the innovator side, but truth is most every trick all of us learn is handed down, listen, learn, fish, and help some people, it comes back to you. River is also in it for the money, that ain't all bad either, but I for one am tired of hearing here.


----------



## SALTSHAKER

The river rig is available at the Bait Shop, Main Street, Bradley Beach NJ .....salt


----------



## js1172

kingfish said:


> In this world you got a few types, known as type a, b c, etc. Sometimes referred to as leaderes, followers, innovators, etc. I'm sure the river rig will catch fish, I have said that, but anyone that wants to fish can tie a rig, or buy one. I can tie a clinch knot in the rain at night with my eyes closed, and an improved clinch too. That knot will suffice 95% of the time at nearly 2 fold the strength of a granny knot. There are no magic bullets, local conditions prevail in almost every situation. Those of you reading can figure out which catagory you fit in. While this is a great site, use goggle, their is more than one way. Better yet go fishing.........
> 
> River probably fits a little more on the innovator side, but truth is most every trick all of us learn is handed down, listen, learn, fish, and help some people, it comes back to you. River is also in it for the money, that ain't all bad either, but I for one am tired of hearing here.


at least he is helping folks, which I'm sure is his intensions, what are you doing?
js


----------



## surfmom

sheesh Kingfish can you quit making this thread so negative? some of us are trying to learn tyvm and its difficult to cut through the drama posts


----------



## lima

My family and I went out of Teach's Lair with Captain Doug Martin yesterday morning and caught a bunch of flounder!!! Had a great time. Afterwards I went into the tackle shop to check out the River Rigs....met both Jam and River. I bought a couple of rigs and was shown how to tie my own. How often does that happen? Really nice guys! 
Staying in Avon and I fished in the surf yesterday evening & again this morning. Didn't catch any citations but did catch quite a few fish. I really like the river rig. I got a hit on just about every cast and less tangling than with my normal bottom rigs. I am new to the circle hook and found that I had to relax when the hit came and let the fish do the work. I caught a few small sharks, a bunch of blues, some sea mullet, some croaker, and a nice perch. Thanks guys!!
-Len


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

kingfish said:


> In this world you got a few types, known as type a, b c, etc. Sometimes referred to as leaderes, followers, innovators, etc. I'm sure the river rig will catch fish, I have said that, but anyone that wants to fish can tie a rig, or buy one. I can tie a clinch knot in the rain at night with my eyes closed, and an improved clinch too. That knot will suffice 95% of the time at nearly 2 fold the strength of a granny knot. There are no magic bullets, local conditions prevail in almost every situation. Those of you reading can figure out which catagory you fit in. While this is a great site, use goggle, their is more than one way. Better yet go fishing.........
> 
> River probably fits a little more on the innovator side, but truth is most every trick all of us learn is handed down, listen, learn, fish, and help some people, it comes back to you. River is also in it for the money, that ain't all bad either, but I for one am tired of hearing here.


Go somehwere else then. Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## surfmom

lima said:


> My family and I went out of Teach's Lair with Captain Doug Martin yesterday morning and caught a bunch of flounder!!! Had a great time. Afterwards I went into the tackle shop to check out the River Rigs....met both Jam and River. I bought a couple of rigs and was shown how to tie my own. How often does that happen? Really nice guys!
> Staying in Avon and I fished in the surf yesterday evening & again this morning. Didn't catch any citations but did catch quite a few fish. I really like the river rig. I got a hit on just about every cast and less tangling than with my normal bottom rigs. I am new to the circle hook and found that I had to relax when the hit came and let the fish do the work. I caught a few small sharks, a bunch of blues, some sea mullet, some croaker, and a nice perch. Thanks guys!!
> -Len


 Im so jealous!!! Hatteras is way to far for me would love to meet those guys and learn


----------



## surfmom

and my husband and son think im nuts using circle hooks lol glad I got company!


----------



## kingfish

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Go somehwere else then. Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


If you have some authority send me on my way, otherwise shut it. Maybe you need to get you a free majic rig, nose is getting a little brown


----------



## fishinbob

River and Jam aren't using this site for profitable gain. If you haven't noticed king, they have been helping us by giving us advice on how to use the rig. I am very happy to buy this rig from them. I've also seen them on this site not posting about the river rig, but about other stuff. Again, thanks for all the help River and Jam!


----------



## DrumintheSuds

According to the propaganda there is nothing TO LEARN......You just tie on a riverrig, chunk it in the water and hang on......and you no longer have to worry about folks crowding you because nobody next to you can but one unless they are riverrigging too ;-)


----------



## susanobx

Worked for me


----------



## bronzbck1

And now we have hater number 2 on board opcorn: all I have to say is you guys come on down, pick your rig and you pick the spot. Then I will proceed to take you to school. You might be a hater behind the key board but when me or my girlfriend catch 5 times more fish then you, in your spot, you will become a believer


----------



## Loner

...well I sure don't have a dog in this fight......BUT...kingfish..U are SELLING MORE RIGS FOR RIVER than U can imagine!!!!...Keep on Bitchin...RIVER will have to go to tying and packaging ALL DAY...7 DAYS A WEEK...
I fish my own rig too.... but I will purchase one....soon as i get around a display!!!!


----------



## Tc27612

fishinbob said:


> What color beads have people had succes with? I'm going to order one naked, and one beaded.


Fishinbob: These were all caught on the River Rig with Pink beads. Started out using both Pink and Orange. Pink was the color that the fish seamed to go for the majority of that weekend. I for one am a believer that the rig catches fish....That being said you still have to be able to read a beach and surf and know what baits will work best under what conditions. I appreciate River for sharing his rig. I bought a few and If he makes a few dollars along the way all the better. I have also caught fish using my own hand tied 2 drop rigs. But right now I have to admit that anything I hand tie is a copy cat of the River Rig. 

Tight Lines to all.
Tim


----------



## jmadre

I stopped trying to convince the haters. I'm just enjoying catching big fish on the rig. 

It would be nice to have a conversation where the River Rig could be mentioned without a couple of people derailing the whole conversation.


----------



## kingfish

Loner said:


> ...well I sure don't have a dog in this fight......BUT...kingfish..U are SELLING MORE RIGS FOR RIVER than U can imagine!!!!...Keep on Bitchin...RIVER will have to go to tying and packaging ALL DAY...7 DAYS A WEEK...
> I fish my own rig too.... but I will purchase one....soon as i get around a display!!!!


I been in the promotion business, any ink is good ink, I gets my cut


----------



## NC KingFisher

bronzbck1 said:


> And now we have hater number 2 on board opcorn: all I have to say is you guys come on down, pick your rig and you pick the spot. Then I will proceed to take you to school. You might be a hater behind the key board but when me or my girlfriend catch 5 times more fish then you, in your spot, you will become a believer


Now we just need to get Sharkpoop to start adding commentary:beer:


----------



## gshivar

I usually stay away from the negative remarks. But, I cannot help my self. To KINGFISH. You posted you have WON marlin, mackerel, flounder. and surf tournaments. Quite impressive!! LIST THEM AND DATE! I think you are full of SH##. River has never posted a negative post that I have seen. JAM is opinionated as am I. Are you "bottom rig" from the old Tradewinds foram? Want to see your tournament wins. - glenn


----------



## kingfish

US OPEN KING MACK 1990 chew on that one
us open 1992 with my partner Jack wood as listed captain, now deceased, my boat first time as sear ray team second
three years in a row North mytrle Rotay king first place
Greater Jacksonville, 1992 first place youth which is one day tournament before the main event, me Jack and his son, same year 3rd place out of a thousand
Atlantic beach king mack 2nd out of 704 1991
South Carolina Governers cup Blue Marlin, fished several years won on the Heather Renee, that was mid 80's
Shalotte point volunteer fire dept tournament flounder tournament, set the record with 9.25 pounder, early nineties, 200 plus entries

Chew on those some, and let me know if you need anymore credentials, Im just getting started


----------



## AbuMike

A loosing battle here guys.......SharkPoop 2......


----------



## DrumintheSuds

Some of you folks need a pill or something. Nobody is hating...but if you expect me or anybody else with common sense to believe nobody around you catches fish without this magic wad of knots woth hooks on the end you must have some gullible fools fishing hatteras....no offense. It's not rocket science. River is a nice guy though!


----------



## AbuMike

Bull****.....Y'all are so sick of seeing what the RR does then stop reading the posts....


----------



## DrumintheSuds

AbuMike said:


> Bull****.....Y'all are so sick of seeing what the RR does then stop reading the posts....


What does it do? Catch fish? What did people do before this friggin rig? Starve


----------



## jvn11

It's not the freakin' CRFL or anything. If you don't like it, you don't have to buy it or even think about it.


----------



## AbuMike

DrumintheSuds said:


> What does it do? Catch fish? What did people do before this friggin rig? Starve


How many citation Pompano and Mullet have you caught?


----------



## kingfish

AbuMike said:


> Bull****.....Y'all are so sick of seeing what the RR does then stop reading the posts....


Really, you want to talk some crap, I still have the e-mails wher you renigged, run your mouth some more and I'll publish them


----------



## kingfish

forgot to post a surf event, year before last grand strand surf fishing rodeo, largest pompano for the year 6.25 lb.

I have caught literally hundres of citation mullet and pompano


----------



## AbuMike

it just ain't worth it....


----------



## Supersign

To me, the "magic"in this whole rig is something I never had.Confidence. I found out about the RR by a chance meeting on the beach last year and the person was gracious enough to share one for me to use. I have been pumped up ever since and have passed several along to others on the beach who asked what I was using to catch all those fish. Thanks River for all you do!


----------



## CJS

Nm


----------



## River

I feel sorry for em cause they're kinda like me - back when the gun thing was going on - I'd tune in to CNN - Pier Morgan every night just to get really tee'd off before I went to bed, it's really a hard habit to break ----- by the way, I caught 7 nice Sea Mullet this afternoon on Ramp 43 in about an hour, using the Pearl Pink beaded RiverRig. Dang ----- Kingfish - I am impressed ---- some awesome accomplishments, my favorite was that Fire Department Flounder Tournament - that was a nice Flounder ---- you are special, don't let anyone tell you different - River


----------



## susanobx

River said:


> I feel sorry for em cause they're kinda like me - back when the gun thing was going on - I'd tune in to CNN - Pier Morgan every night just to get really tee'd off before I went to bed, it's really a hard habit to break ----- by the way, I caught 7 nice Sea Mullet this afternoon on Ramp 43 in about an hour, using the Pearl Pink beaded RiverRig. Dang ----- Kingfish - I am impressed ---- some awesome accomplishments, my favorite was that Fire Department Flounder Tournament - that was a nice Flounder ---- you are special, don't let anyone tell you different - River


where is the like button? Nothing wrong with fishing like a girl. Pretty in pink!!!


----------



## susanobx

Supersign said:


> To me, the "magic"in this whole rig is something I never had.Confidence. I found out about the RR by a chance meeting on the beach last year and the person was gracious enough to share one for me to use. I have been pumped up ever since and have passed several along to others on the beach who asked what I was using to catch all those fish. Thanks River for all you do!


If you don't mind if I ask, who shared it with you?


----------



## Supersign

susanobx said:


> If you don't mind if I ask, who shared it with you?


A stranger I ran into last year on Sunset Beach. He told me about this forum also. I have stayed up late many nights reading and learning about surf fishing.


----------



## Charlie2

Good advice! When you buy a rig in order to 'clone' it, you're paying your admission to the fight!

I have made, and given away several dollars worth or figs in my lifetime because I didn't want the hassel of running a business (IRS?).

I applaud River, et al, for making a few bucks for the rigs.

BTW; River published directions on how to tie his rig in the old thread.

I often think that I have developed a new rig or method, but looking at the Internet, that similar minds often come up with a very similar idea that will keep fishing interesting.


----------



## Bullred

River rig- F-ing please. Bait up and throw out. It ain't that hard. lol.


----------



## AdamP7

This has to be the worst thread on the NC forum. It sounds like a bunch of girls fighting over what nail polish is best. I wish Admin would delete this thread because it ain't even about fishing anymore, it takes away what this forum is for.


----------



## drumchaser

^^wheres the like button?


----------



## psudukie

For a bunch of guys and gals that just like to fish... enjoy the beach.. catch a few here and there.... man why the fighting... if you want to try to the rig great if not great. I dont get it. This is for learning teaching and enjoying the great sport of surf/pier fishing... There is tons of info here.. some i agree with some i dont some i just never thought of or tried.... 

I have two weeks a year down on the coast... thats it.. and i will cheerish every sunrise i see down to my right and every sun set i see to my left... i will enjoy all that is around the waves the birds the people my kids my family and i will do my best to catch as many and as big a fish as i can... most of all i will just be thankful i am there fish or not river rig, store bought, hand tied etc.. it wont matter... i will have my family, the beach the ocean and my fishing cart with eight rods ready to roll.

Tight lines and enjoy!


----------



## fishinbob

Congrats on the whiting today River! Glad you got to get out and enjoy fishing.


----------



## gshivar

Kingfish. Gotta admit - right impressive. Any US Open win is outstanding. I got second in 1982 and am still proud of that. Was and probably still is the best king tournament around. Fished the first 13 US Opens - so I fished the one you won. No longer fish for kings. too old and lazy! best - glenn


----------



## js1172

gshivar said:


> Kingfish. Gotta admit - right impressive. Any US Open win is outstanding. I got second in 1982 and am still proud of that. Was and probably still is the best king tournament around. Fished the first 13 US Opens - so I fished the one you won. No longer fish for kings. too old and lazy! best - glenn


yep an impressive resume' no doubt, but why trash a man who developed a rig that without a doubt helps even inexperienced anglers catch more fish?
js


----------



## surfmom

AbuMike said:


> Bull****.....Y'all are so sick of seeing what the RR does then stop reading the posts....


 agree abumike! Gawd really. can you please all sthu and get back to rigs and how they work and stop hijacking the damn thread? Good lord you sound like a bunch of babies


----------



## surffshr

Is the RR a quality rig that catches fish -yes
Will other rigs catch fish- yes.
Is there anything wrong with selling a quality item that works- NO.

So buy something else, tie your own, or use a RR. The choice is up to you. But why hassle the guy. It's a quality rig, not junk. I hope he sells a million of them. It sure won't hurt anybody if he does.


----------



## bronzbck1

I tied for forth place in a stripper tournament............only three fish where caught.


----------



## cooper138

bronzbck1 said:


> I tied for forth place in a stripper tournament............only three fish where caught.


lol ive done that plenty of times. as far as this thread its pretty simple if you don't like it don't open it plenty of other threads on here. do other rigs work yes, caught plenty before I had a rr, but the rr is the first rig I throw out, its confidence like supersign said before me. fishing is always better when your confident with whats in your hand.


----------



## River

Well, no fishin today here on Hatteras Island, the surf's tore up, the winds whippin around gale force and the Rains pelting down off and on. I'm going to work at Teachs around noon, anybody on the Island want to talk fishin or learn how to tie the RiverRig, stop in and I'll be more than happy to show you how - You don't have to buy anything at all. It is my true feelin and my opinion, if you learn how to tie the RiverRig and the Fishfinder Rig - those are the only Rigs you need to know to become effective at bottom fishing the surf - Drumdum, you can stop by and break my knots ------ Thanks and button down the hatchs ---- River


----------



## fishinbob

There's gonna be a lot of new holes after the tropical storm in the surf. Hope you get to some fishing soon River!


----------



## River

Well, that didn't go well, not one customer this morning in the Tackle Shop so I came back home, I'll be there tomorrow at noon - the winds blowing sand across Highway 12 between Hatteras and Frisco so hard you can't hardly see, sand building up in the road a little too ----- there will be a change in the surf after this too, like fishinbob said ----- River


----------



## fishinbob

Also, I have a question about the river rig. Should I put a swivel on my main line to attach the river rig to it, or should I just tie my main line to the rig without a swivel? I prefer to use a snap swivel, so that I can change rigs easier.


----------



## River

I don't use a swivel but I really don't think a small snap swivel hurts anything - River


----------



## fishinbob

Alright, thanks!


----------



## cooper138

Hey fishingbob what I do is tie a loop at the end of my line and use a loop to loop for connecting.


----------



## kingfish

Kingfish - I am impressed ---- some awesome accomplishments, my favorite was that Fire Department Flounder Tournament - that was a nice Flounder ---- you are special, don't let anyone tell you different - River

Bless your little heart


----------



## JAM

kingfish said:


> Jam,you are wrong on so many points, no wait. You are like a toilet, anyone can flush you. Most people I know that claim a job get paid for it. Either loud mouth yankees work for free or you get paid. Don't matter to me either way, I'm just tired of hearing about a two drop rig with crappy knots. I see neither you nor River choose to support this site but continiously use it for promotion.
> 
> I learned to tie a clinch knot or fishermans knot more than fifty years ago, I don't have to combine my experience with any of my cronies or partners. I would never open a tackle shop because it would limit my fishing time, I've won Marlin, Mackeral, flounder, surf, etc. tournaments, been on the Mercury Pro-staff, fished for Fountain, Sea Ray, Wellcraft, Irvette,Loadmaster trailers, etc...
> 
> If you were sharp enough to look at what time I posted you might think,there's an cantankerous old bastage that has heard enough of the river rig and probably had enough to drink, and move along. I guess you ain't that smart. Now be a good little fellow and leave me alone


PANTIES in a Major WAD I see, you took it to personal level and so will I, You my friend are a DICK.. 

To be honest with you I was and never was INTO the Tournament thing, not when I was Surfing, Not when I was Boat fishing, Not when I was KAYAK Fishing... IMHO Tournament FisherMen are into the My Dicks Bigger then Your Dick thing.. And I Just have not been into that.. Don't need the Validation I guess.. 

When I was Surfing they would call that Soul Surfing, so I guess you could call me a Soul Fisherman.. 

Only Job I Claim is Bait Bitch at the Roost Bait and Tackle.. As far as Financial Support, no I do not contribute Dollars to WebSites, never have and never will.. But as far as Support, I contribute Knowledge, nothing I have come up with, just pass on what kind people have shown me over the years, and stuff I see works. 

As far as the Yankee comment, you are mistaken, I am from the DEEP South, the South South Bronx.. LOL.. 

I guess you could call it Promotion, but I look at it as a Rig that out fishes all others and I want my Customers to Catch Fish.. Some of my Customers are Pier N Surf readers and writers, and I want them to Catch Fish. 

I tie all kinds of Knots and only used the Double Overhand making my Loops, I do use a Clinch Knot when tieing my own River Rigs.. 

I do not get all investigative when I read a Post, I could not give a dam if it were 8 in the morning and you were hitting the Sauce, if ya act Like a DICK, I will let you know.. Cause I am not the Little Fellow that you think..And I really do not give a Sh!t..

You are the one that took it to a Personal Level, amazing what Hiding behind a KeyBoard and some Booze will do to folks.. 

Enjoy your Booze you Angry, Little Old Man, I guess it is better to be a hasbeen then a neverwas, hang onto that.. 

JAM


----------



## River

Those are some great accomplishments Kingfish, you're obviously a great fisherman - sorry if I offended you with that response. It's hard for me to understand why there's so much hate within our sport when there's a lot of organizations trying to take our rights away. My friend, who caught a lot of Sea Mullet and Pompano on Ramp 43 last Sunday went out the Ramp on Monday headed back to the same spot - when a group of Fisherman who had saw him catch fish the day before saw him coming up the Ramp - they ran down 75 ft with Rod, spike and chair to block him from getting in next to them - This stuff is hard for me to understand even at my age - Again, Sorry that my Rig or me offends you guys but I will continue to respond with what little information I know as long as I'm able and as long as Pier and Surf allows me to. I have done nothing wrong and I've made very little money off the Rig but I've had some fun, which means more than money to me - My little dog and I live alone in a boarded up very old Trailer. There is nothing here to be jealous of - I promise --- River


----------



## Starboard

Would you use loop to loop if tying to a braid main line??


----------



## JAM

Starboard 

I'll take this one as River does not fish with the Braided.. I have done a Loop to Loop Braid to Mono and it works OK. But the Braided End gets too tight to undo.. Hence you have to cut the Braid anyway. What I have done is run a Bite leader off the Braid of MONO then I do the Loop to Loop.. Hope this helps.. 
JAM


----------



## River

I do not use braid but I've got friends that do - They use a small swivel, I would think the braid would cut into the Fluoro but lots of fisherman I know use braid with Mono as a shock leader with success so I'm really not sure - maybe someone else has a better answer ---- River


----------



## Starboard

Thanks. I'd be afraid the braid will cut the mono using loop to loop. Think I'll go with the mono leader. I know that knot and it works well.


----------



## kayak456

ive tried using a rig where you take a piece of mono about 30 inches, fold it in half and make a small surgeon loop where it folds in half. then on one end you make another loop for the weight and on the other end you tie on the hook... is this the river rig? ive had pretty good results with it but i was using mono.


----------



## jb1edlover

I've read this thread and chuckled a lot actually! I don't know if this River Rig is good or not, but I do know I've spent a ton of money in my day fishing and trying lots of different things! I want to purchase some of these rigs and give em a shot next weekend in Myrtle Beach. Is there somewhere down there that carries them or somewhere I can buy that will ship (quickly?) I'm game to give it a shot and a few bucks won't kill me even if it doesnt' work out for me!
JB


----------



## cooper138

Starboard +1 to what jam said. I use braid on my smaller setups but I always have a 40# shock on. Not for the shock of casting but more because if I need to grab the line I hate grabbing braid. Plenty if nice drum caught in the wash fishing for mullet always glad to have a thick piece of mono to grab. Anyhow long winded but I tie a loop in my shock so no worries about braid to mono loop to loop. Works great for smaller rigs imo.


----------



## Starboard

Thanks Coop and JAM. That's what I'll do.


----------



## surfmom

river could you get some of the MB local bait shops to sell the,m? like Perrys or some others closer to MB?


----------



## fishinbob

Whats the best way to order them from teach's? Email or phone?


----------



## kingfish

Enjoy your Booze you Angry, Little Old Man, I guess it is better to be a hasbeen then a neverwas, hang onto that.. 

JAM



LOL, there is an old saying, them that can do, and them that can’t teach. I’n your instance, you are such a small fellow, you need to blow up and get tough. Scream and rant, go into histrionics about all you are going to do and how you will fix them all.

In the first place I opened a story about Pompano fishing, which is one of my favorites to catch and eat. You however had the intention of baiting and switching, so I was fished in so to speak. I made this statement and this alone, till I was called out. River rig ………….:--|. Indeed, I do stand by that, have said why, I’m full, heard it enough.

I know who you are, and I knew you were not smart enough to go in peace, I fear no man. You can even get your daddy and his motorcycle gang to come help. I can take care of myself, I don’t hide or shrink away. Since you are a self described bait bitch. Next time this old man is unable to catch his own worms, I well let you get me some, bait, bitch.


----------



## DrumintheSuds

My 2 cents aint worth much but I enjoy hearing about the success of others....until I have to listen to some foolish BS about nobody to the left or right of me could by one without the half naked, pink beaded loopty looped magic rig.

Mankind has been filling coolers with fish food for centuries with every kind of rig imaginable. If you catch a truckload of big sea mullet good on ya but who gives a **** what kind of rig you caught it with because somewhere on a beach sits and old man doing the same thing with a POS rig he bought at walmart.

Like I said my 2 cents aint worth much (I guess I am a dick too) but like kingfish it's boring to keep reading the same shtick over and over


----------



## js1172

why ya gotta start on this thread? if you think the RR is just a bunch of hoopla start your own thread about it, did you ever think that maybe, just maybe not everyone on the beach is a semi professional angler, I've lived 47 of my 52 years in wv, till the last year the only knot I knew how to tie was a palomar, now can I or another novice to the beach catch more fish on the RR than on the 2 bottom wire drop rig from walmart? and why does it matter to you?
js


----------



## DrumintheSuds

js1172 said:


> why ya gotta start on this thread? if you think the RR is just a bunch of hoopla start your own thread about it, did you ever think that maybe, just maybe not everyone on the beach is a semi professional angler, I've lived 47 of my 52 years in wv, till the last year the only knot I knew how to tie was a palomar, now can I or another novice to the beach catch more fish on the RR than on the 2 bottom wire drop rig from walmart? and why does it matter to you?
> js


Everybody has a go to rig they feel more confidence in than others.....I know I do as well. But when somebody claims time and again that nobody around them can buy a fish while the guy in the middle is killing them with the "magic rig" it aint because of the rig period. I have fished beside people and killed them while others got skunked because I was on the END OF THE BAR or where the fish were feeding. Had the same happen to me. What works one day might not work the next. Fish can be hard to figure out sometimes.....but according to the infomercials about the riverrig you just head to the water, tie on the rig, chunk it out and reel em in til yer arms fall off while everybody else watches in amazement. And of course you accept no imitation because they wont work as well as the original. I'm no professional either and I have tied a version of this rig for a few years. I fished the riverrig last year alongside my version and a few other rigs I like. They all caught fish because I was fishing where there were fish feeding plain and simple......Some of you see this as hatin but to me it's like watching people fawn over Barack Obama......It's silly but to each his own I guess


----------



## js1172

DrumintheSuds said:


> Everybody has a go to rig they feel more confidence in than others.....I know I do as well. But when somebody claims time and again that nobody around them can buy a fish while the guy in the middle is killing them with the "magic rig" it aint because of the rig period. I have fished beside people and killed them while others got skunked because I was on the END OF THE BAR or where the fish were feeding. Had the same happen to me. What works one day might not work the next. Fish can be hard to figure out sometimes.....but according to the infomercials about the riverrig you just head to the water, tie on the rig, chunk it out and reel em in til yer arms fall off while everybody else watches in amazement. And of course you accept no imitation because they wont work as well as the original. I'm no professional either and I have tied a version of this rig for a few years. I fished the riverrig last year alongside my version and a few other rigs I like. They all caught fish because I was fishing where there were fish feeding plain and simple......Some of you see this as hatin but to me it's like watching people fawn over Barack Obama......It's silly but to each his own I guess


well in my way of thinking, if a guy fishes the same way day in day out, and catches more fish on the RR, then there just may be something to it, I've never used one yet, but I will, no use carping about why its this reason or that reason that folks catch fish when using the RR, if it builds confidance you will fish with more confidance and you will catch more fish.
js


----------



## Drumdum

That's all folks....


----------

